# Bestway Stone Curved Retaining Wall



## Mike4D5 (Jul 22, 2010)

I haven't worked with their wedged block before, and I'm curious about their coping stone. This stone is finished on all four sides. Normally I cut the square stones for the curves, but with this stone, it seems like it's designed not to be cut. My inclination is to cut off the side finished edges and treat them like regular square stones ... except for the end pieces. Any thoughts on those experienced with this stone?


----------



## barthard (Oct 6, 2009)

Kidna odd, think they'd make the coping on the same angle as the block so your not left with those gaps. That is unless you left gaps on the backside of the wall, that could be the problem. I would cut tapers like you did the soldier course as you said. Might have to notch out the groove on the coping a little more to make it work.

Bestway is a great economical choice but I've found their casting isn't as consistent as other more established paver companies so I try to stay away.


----------



## Mike4D5 (Jul 22, 2010)

The thing I don't like about wanting to cut them is the thinness of what the coping stones will be.


----------

